# My Mother



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got a call, my mom is in the hospital, back home . She was having chest pains Sunday and Dad took her to the hospital and they admitted her. I live about 2 1/2 hours from her . They're going to do a cath and determine what to do next. I want her to come out here, as we have better Doctiors and better heart facilities. She's 82, still works, and has never been sick. I'm asking if you would remember her in your prayers, I!d so appreciate it. Her name is Lorna Knight.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, Deb I'm so sorry. Of course, we will say prayers for your Mom and entire family. I know it's hard for you to pick up and leave with the skin babies in your care. Maybe they will move her closer.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer Deb. Please keep us posted and send your Mom (and Dad) our love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Deb, I will be praying for your Mom that its nothing serious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your Mom, I hope she's doing better soon and also that it's nothing serious. That's amazing that she still works too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured, Deb, that the prayers are on the way for your Mom!! I know it must be extra stressful, not being closer!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Deb , im so sorry prayers lifted for your mom xoxooxoxoxoxxoox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

What is her name , so i can pray for her ?:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Count me in Deb! 
Big hugs to you too!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Your mom will be in my prayers 100% and so will you!!! I hope your mom will come and stay with you for awhile!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is with our parents and especially not being right there. Am hoping that it might just be a slight blockage that they can open with a catheter procedure and that she'll be just fine. I hear more and more of it these days in young and old. Glad that your dad got her to the docs. Is she at least at a good hospital where she is or was it the closest? I think it's a pretty routine procedure these days. Sending love and prayers.:grouphug:




aksm4 said:


> What is her name , so i can pray for her ?:wub:


Anna - her name is Lorna Knight. She has it in her OP.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. I'll add her to my prayers! It's so hard when your parents get older and sick. I was 2 hours away from mine as well. Hopefully she will be fixed up and good as new soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, sorry to hear about your Mom and hoping they will find out what is wrong and treat her. It must be difficult living far away. Prayers to you and your Mom.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for your mom.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for your Mom, Deb. I hope that everything checks out okay.
It must be very hard for you being so far away.
She sounds like a tough lady if she is 82 and still working 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keeping your mom in my prayers, Deb, and sending good thoughts.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying for you Mom!*
*Also Put on on Prayer line at differant churches. Nickee**


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope it's nothing serious :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of prayers and hugs and positive energy. The Cath will tell what's going on and then you and the family can decide where the best treatment would be available.

Hugs to you, my dear friend.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, I'll be thinking of your mom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, I know you must be so worried about your mom-- I'll be thinking and praying for her and her medical team.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mother is scheduled for the heart cath tomorrow morning. If it's determined that she needs surgery, she'll be seeing one of the top cardiac surgeons here in Columbus. My mother was an accountant for a small business for years, and their son is a Dr.here, and he highly recommends Dr. Duff. He will see her, review all of her medical history, and if need be do the surgery. I am happy that she will be out here instead of back home!! My Dad took her her moisturizer, that she had to have!!! I know that we all age, but it!s hard when it!s your parents. Thanks for listening and please keep her in your prayers. My daughter and I will go back home, Den can fluff sit !


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She must be a very strong lady to be still working at her age. I pray she will not need surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad news that she will be nearer to you Deborah! I will keep praying!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad they were able to schedule a cath so quickly with a Dr. you trust. I understand it may only be a first step, but blockage issues are highly correctable caught early.

Best wishes.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, Deb! I am so sorry to hear you are going through this right now. It is very difficult to see our parents age and get frail. But what a strong woman your mom is to still be working at 82! That is awesome. I am glad they have scheduled her for testing so quickly. Know she and your family will be in our prayers. Love to you all!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Hugs and well wishes for you and your mom. I'm impressed that she is still working at 82....I'll bet you are a lot like her.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Deb, I'm so sorry about your mom. I will keep your whole family in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sorry to read that your Mother is not in good health but happy that she will be a lot closer by when she has her Heart Cath. I will lift your MOther up in Prayer that the outcome might only mean a stent or two.My Mother underwent a triple bypass at the age of 90 and survived!! Ten days later she had an emergency Gall Bladder operation and also came through that as well She will be 103 in May.I too live approximately 2 1/2 hrs away from her but was able to be with her during that time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom tried to " retire " once, but couldn't do it! LOL she still speaks at churches quite frequently, and works 3 or 4 days a week as an accountant. She also does funerals, as well as visiting nursing homes a couple days a week. She is still a busy lady. My father , who is also "retired" takes vets to doctor's appointments in Pittsburgh Pa. Quite a distance from where he lives, and acts as a surrogate grandfather to a family with 8 children, taking them to school functions, ball practice ,fishing, and even helps with homework. When we visit, I have to make sure they're home They're always busy. Mom will be 83 in May, and .dad 85 in March!i


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I was sorry to read that your Mother is not in good health but happy that she will be a lot closer by when she has her Heart Cath. I will lift your MOther up in Prayer that the outcome might only mean a stent or two.My Mother underwent a triple bypass at the age of 90 and survived!! Ten days later she had an emergency Gall Bladder operation and also came through that as well She will be 103 in May.I too live approximately 2 1/2 hrs away from her but was able to be with her during that time.


I can see mom living a good long while! A few years ago, she was at a church conference, and walked 5 blocks to her rental house from the conference center. She wasn't feeling well. Turns out she a ruptured appendix, had the surgery there(in a strange city) and remained for the rest of the conference. Myself and my brothers knew nothing of it, until she was home. She didn't want to worry us!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I can see mom living a good long while! A few years ago, she was at a church conference, and walked 5 blocks to her rental house from the conference center. She wasn't feeling well. Turns out she a ruptured appendix, had the surgery there(in a strange city) and remained for the rest of the conference. Myself and my brothers knew nothing of it, until she was home. She didn't want to worry us!



What an amazing lady!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying all goes well tomorrow! I'm glad she's where she can get excellent care!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - God bless your parents. They both sound amazing. Good stock as they say and now I know where you get a lot of your compassion and fortitude from Glad she'll be in good hands. My mom had a triple bypass and valve replacement at age 83 and did great. She also had her gall bladder removed a year later :w00t: and the docs were amazed how well she did with everything. Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> My mom tried to " retire " once, but couldn't do it! LOL she still speaks at churches quite frequently, and works 3 or 4 days a week as an accountant. She also does funerals, as well as visiting nursing homes a couple days a week. She is still a busy lady. My father , who is also "retired" takes vets to doctor's appointments in Pittsburgh Pa. Quite a distance from where he lives, and acts as a surrogate grandfather to a family with 8 children, taking them to school functions, ball practice ,fishing, and even helps with homework. When we visit, I have to make sure they're home They're always busy. Mom will be 83 in May, and .dad 85 in March!i


Wow, Deb ... your parents are awesome and such an inspiration!

My prayers and positive thoughts are with your mother.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Deb. You are all in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah, I will keep your Mother in my prayers.....I hope she comes where you are. But my Mom wouldn't budge at 82. We dealt with it, but I understand where your coming from.....:thumbsup:
hugs


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I can see mom living a good long while! A few years ago, she was at a church conference, and walked 5 blocks to her rental house from the conference center. She wasn't feeling well. Turns out she a ruptured appendix, had the surgery there(in a strange city) and remained for the rest of the conference. Myself and my brothers knew nothing of it, until she was home. She didn't want to worry us!


Wow! You're parents sound absolutely awesome. I want to be them when I grow up!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my thoughts and prayers for your Mom!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Absolutely I will remember your Mom, along with your Dad and you, in my prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know your Mom is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, your mom sounds like a very strong lady. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoping everything goes well for your mom :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your mom Deb!!!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your news. I will keep your mom and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deb, I'm just now seeing this and will certainly be praying for your dear Mother. It sounds like she is quite a lady! I have a feeling she's going to be just fine! Thinking of you and your family and praying for a good news.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Just seeing this Deb...sending positive thought to your mom!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - checking to see if you have an update on your Mom. Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They postponed the heart cath until Friday. She has a urinary tract infection.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

UTI's are not fun. I hope she will feel better very soon and that the heart cath can be done this week. Lifting up a prayer.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking back about your Mom.*
*Ill Keep up the prayers.Nickee**


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Your mom and dad seem like such wonderful people. Your mom seems like a tough cookie. I will be praying to your mom. Keep us posted. Very bigs hugs to you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just want you to know prayers continued for your mom.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of your mom. Sorry she has the UTI but at least they're checking everything.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers on the way Deb for your mom!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Deb, thinking about you.......sending prayers and hugs for you and your Mom.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this about your Mom's UTI and hope that the antibiotics that she was most likely given will help her. UTI's can be so painful and hope that she starts to feel better real soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just talked to my mother, I said,"How are you feeling? " She said "pretty good!" I said mom you 're in the hospital in the special care unit, you're suppose to be feeling sick! I think she's had so many phone calls that she needs some rest! We'll know Friday what's going on with her heart. Thanks again for all your prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

De.. your Mom is one fiesty lady!! and your Dad sounds like a fiesty gent as well! I had to smile at your Mom's request for her moisturizer!! Good for her! :thumbsup:.
Sorry the cath was postponed due to the UTI ...but good they caught it. I'm amazed to have learned in recent months the number of "seniors' who are found to have UTI when undergoing exams for something else ( rooutine or otherwise) .... and they had no symptoms! I've had only a couple and to me they were awful. One lady recently told me she was found to have one when in ER for something else. Having had them years ago she was shocked because she felt nothing! . The Dr. said it is not at all unusual in older people to feel no symptoms. I find that interesting.

Know that I'll be keeping your mom and you all in my prayers in the days ahead!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> De.. your Mom is one fiesty lady!! and your Dad sounds like a fiesty gent as well! I had to smile at your Mom's request for her moisturizer!! Good for her! :thumbsup:.
> Sorry the cath was postponed due to the UTI ...but good they caught it. I'm amazed to have learned in recent months the number of "seniors' who are found to have UTI when undergoing exams for something else ( rooutine or otherwise) .... and they had no symptoms! I've had only a couple and to me they were awful. One lady recently told me she was found to have one when in ER for something else. Having had them years ago she was shocked because she felt nothing! . The Dr. said it is not at all unusual in older people to feel no symptoms. I find that interesting.
> 
> Know that I'll be keeping your mom and you all in my prayers in the days ahead!!



Thanks for remembering mom in prayer, Terry. I did ask her if she knew that she had a UTI., and she didn't know. She has had them before, but no symptoms this time. Yes, my parents are very active and feisty, and I am sometimes amazed at all they still do. It runs in our family, my Aunt who is 85, is there with mom also, and she is just like my parents!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Keeping your Mom in prayer.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You bet, keeping Mom in my prayers, and much love and support to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - thinking of you and your mom this morning. Praying the catheter procedure goes well. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your prayers! I'm waiting for my Dad to call with the results of the heart cath. She went in at 8:00 this morning. My brothers , Dad , and Aunt are there. She insisted that I stay home , since I take care of Rossi, before and after school, and Den had to work, and no one to take care of the dogs. If she has to have surgery, we'll bring her here, and I will take some time off work, and see that she is well taken care of!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dad just called. Mom is in recovery and did very well with the heart cath. Dr. Said her heart , itself is in excellent shape, but she has two places where the arteries are constricted. She will be coming out here,(maybe as early as today) . They're making arrangements right now to set up by pass surgery with the specialist here in Columbus. Now she got through the heart cath , please pray for a successful surgery, and a good recovery! Thank you all!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deb, I'm praying she is ok...it's so hard when they get old and to put geography in the middle of all that makes it so much harder.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> My dad just called. Mom is in recovery and did very well with the heart cath. Dr. Said her heart , itself is in excellent shape, but she has two places where the arteries are constricted. She will be coming out here,(maybe as early as today) . They're making arrangements right now to set up by pass surgery with the specialist here in Columbus. Now she got through the heart cath , please pray for a successful surgery, and a good recovery! Thank you all!


Thats good news that her heart is in great shape. From what I've heard, bypass surgery is a common thing so try not to worry too much. Praying for her to have a quick and safe recovery. It will be nice that you can spend some time with her.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I will keep you and your family in my heart and prayers. I know how scary it is to have Mom ill.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cyndrae said:


> I will keep you and your family in my heart and prayers. I know how scary it is to have Mom ill.


Thank you Cindy, you sure do know how it is! It made my heart so happy to see your Mom' picture with your girls on Facebook. She looked wonderful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Thats good news that her heart is in great shape. From what I've heard, bypass surgery is a common thing so try not to worry too much. Praying for her to have a quick and safe recovery. It will be nice that you can spend some time with her.


Thank you Kathy, hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she came through so well. Blockage repair is so routine these days that you should try and not worry too much. As long as the heart itself is OK, she should expect a quick recovery, especially if her overall health is good. I will be thinking of you and your mother today.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it all went well today. I was scared when my father had this surgery (5 bypasses) and all went well. Since your mother has been in such good health that will make all the difference.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Deborah!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy for your good news! Sounds like your Mom is in good hands. Will keep her in my prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, so glad to hear the heart cath went well. Prayers for her bypass surgery to go just as well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for your mom and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mom is on her way to Riverside Methodist Hospital right now, here in Columbus. The ambulance is bringing her, dad will follow and stay with us. We won't know when the surgery is , until she meets with the Doctor. She called and told me this herself, she sounded fine! She always amazes me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, your Mom does sound like an amazing woman. Its great your Dad will be with you while your Mom has her surgery.

Prayers and hugs to you all!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Deb, your Mom does sound like an amazing woman. Its great your Dad will be with you while your Mom has her surgery.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to you all!!


Remember all those Christmas cookies I made? I just took a lot out of the freezer for Dad, he loves them!! It will be nice to have him here!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Remember all those Christmas cookies I made? I just took a lot out of the freezer for Dad, he loves them!! It will be nice to have him here!


Now don't go blocking up your dad's arteries, Deb.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: JK. Glad that her heart's in good shape. When mom had her bypass at age 83 she had already had a heart attack that did quite a bit of damage to her heart and her valve. So your mom's in much better shape. She had triple bypass and valve replacement. A couple of words of wisdom -- my mom did great but at their age (and even at mine) things take more time than when you have a young patient. So don't worry about that. Recovery is just a little slower. And I've shared this here with others before but bears repeating. <y mom was a really smart, sharp very sweet 83 year old but had ICU syndrome (sundowner syndrome) when she came out of her surgery and was in the ICU. It's very common for older patients because they lose track of time -- lights and activity going on 24/7. My mom flipped out...said there were bugs crawling all over, they tethered her hands to the bed because she threatened to throw the food at them and she insisted to me she had to go to the bathroom or would pee all over the bed tho she had a catheter in her. :smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz: I never heard of ICU syndrome so was petrified that my mom went off her rocker. Once they got her in her own room she was fine. So thought I'd warn you-wish someone had warned me. So disturbing. 
I think bypass is much easier now than it was when she had it and I think they've found a relatively non-invasive way to get in and do it rather than split the breast bone. I'm sure she'll do great and so glad she's coming to Columbus to be a a great hospital near you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for your Mom (and you and your family).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Now don't go blocking up your dad's arteries, Deb.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: JK. Glad that her heart's in good shape. When mom had her bypass at age 83 she had already had a heart attack that did quite a bit of damage to her heart and her valve. So your mom's in much better shape. She had triple bypass and valve replacement. A couple of words of wisdom -- my mom did great but at their age (and even at mine) things take more time than when you have a young patient. So don't worry about that. Recovery is just a little slower. And I've shared this here with others before but bears repeating. <y mom was a really smart, sharp very sweet 83 year old but had ICU syndrome (sundowner syndrome) when she came out of her surgery and was in the ICU. It's very common for older patients because they lose track of time -- lights and activity going on 24/7. My mom flipped out...said there were bugs crawling all over, they tethered her hands to the bed because she threatened to throw the food at them and she insisted to me she had to go to the bathroom or would pee all over the bed tho she had a catheter in her. :smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz: I never heard of ICU syndrome so was petrified that my mom went off her rocker. Once they got her in her own room she was fine. So thought I'd warn you-wish someone had warned me. So disturbing.
> I think bypass is much easier now than it was when she had it and I think they've found a relatively non-invasive way to get in and do it rather than split the breast bone. I'm sure she'll do great and so glad she's coming to Columbus to be a a great hospital near you.


Thanks for the warning about ICU syndrone, never heard of it either. As for my Dad.... The doctors are always amazed at his blood work and any tests that they have routinely done on him! He always has been thin and except for that time, he had that essophegeal dialation he's been very healthy too!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear about your mom's heart and that the procedure went good. It will be good that she will be close to you for the best care she can get from the doctors and you. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

yay! will be praying for a successful surgery and recovery


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Deb, I'm surprised they didn't do it all at once. Is there a reason? Here they have you sign papers so that if you need a bypass they do it while you are there.
Enjoy your dad there and let him dig into those cookies. My dad would eat a dozen or so of my cookies at a time and then tell me he thought there was something missing in them...LOL. I said the only thing missing is my cookies!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, so good to hear that your Mom's heart is in such good shape! Also happy that she'll be having the surgery there near you and your dad will be with you too! 
Prayers will be continuing untill it's all over and she has recouped!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that your Mother came through the Heart Cath. And I am sure that she will do well with the Bypass surgery as well since her heart is so strong. Sending prayers to your Mom and to the rest of the family as well. I know that you will enjoy having your Dad with you during this time and am sure that he will love your Christmas Cookies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was with mom all evening at the hospital! She looks great and is very happy that my dad sent her two night gown and robe sets, with matching slippers, her make up bag, her hair pick, and especially her moisturizer!! She's in a lovely private room. I told I could spend a few days there doing nothing!! The doctor will see her on Monday and discuss the surgery with her. Right now she!s in a good place, close to me, and a good doctor !!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Deb, I'm surprised they didn't do it all at once. Is there a reason? Here they have you sign papers so that if you need a bypass they do it while you are there.
> Enjoy your dad there and let him dig into those cookies. My dad would eat a dozen or so of my cookies at a time and then tell me he thought there was something missing in them...LOL. I said the only thing missing is my cookies!


Her heart cath was done in a small hospital, back home. We wanted here in Columbus, with a specialist. I live about 2 1/2 hours from my parents.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well it sounds like things are very much under control there in Ohio near you. Maybe I will pop in for a visit for a week or so! :HistericalSmiley: Like you, I think I need it too! 
So happy your parents are both close & that your mom is in good hands (& your dad, no doubt!) I will be thinking of her on Mon. I never take anything for granted. I know you feel better having her close by.
So rest up & enjoy a couple of quiet days (what am I saying? you still have Dewey, right? ) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deb, I'm so glad that your Mom is now in town with you with a great medical team and family to help her recover. My Daddy had bi-pass when he was 40. He had about 98% blockage to his heart. He recovered very well, but it was a tough road. If there's anything you need, please don't hesitate to ask. Big hugs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Deb, sending my best to your mom. Sounds like she is one strong lady and she will do great.:grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:wubeb, I am keeping your Mom in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> :wubeb, I am keeping your Mom in my prayers.


Thank you so much. Mom is still in the hospital, and dad is here with us. We keep going to see her. Tomorrow she 'll meet with the doctor and he'll go over with her what they are going to do. My brother and sister in law are going to be there to hear what the doctor says. My sister in law has more experience with doctors than I do as I haven't had any surgery and she's had a ton! She'll know better than me what to ask.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - checking in today. So glad that she's there near you and at a really good hospital that does a lot of bypasses. You don't want bypass done at a small hospital. One of my friends learned that with her mom. I have this extra nugget to pass on. They worried about doing the surgery on my mom at age 83 (remember it was much more invasive those days - I think they can now go in through small holes they make in the rib cage but even that might be outdated) but she had the attitude," I know I'm going to do just fine with it. I can't live life part way; I need to be as healthy as I can." I truly believe that state of mind and an optimistic outlook got my mom through all of it and allowed her to live to be 90 and see her grandchildren grow up. I think your mom's a lot like mine was. Lots of spunk!!:chili: Let us know what's up and when.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, your Mom is in my prayers. 

Your Mom and Dad are so blessed to have you as their daughter.:tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom is scheduled for surgery on Wednesday. She will be having a quadruple by pass plus a valve replacement done. I'm a nervous wreck, but she is very calm. She said what will be will be! Please keep her in your prayers and me as well, as after she is discharged I'll be taking care of her. I have to take a class at the hospital to show me how to care for her. A home health nurse will be coming to my house also. I hate to see my mom in pain, it will just kill me.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just to give you some comfort and a positive outlook on this situation....... My grandma who was 94 had this done !!!!! Guess what she is going to be 95 this year!!!! Prayers to you and your mom!!! Please if there is anything we can do for you let me know!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Just to give you some comfort and a positive outlook on this situation....... My grandma who was 94 had this done !!!!! Guess what she is going to be 95 this year!!!! Prayers to you and your mom!!! Please if there is anything we can do for you let me know!!!


Thank you Janene, that's encouraging!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, I will be praying for your Mom on Wednesday and for your whole family too. I know how very stressful it is waiting on your Mom to come thru a serious surgery.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Deb, I'm glad your mom is close to you now with a good doctor and in a good hospital. It's so stressful when a parent has surgery. Keeping your mom, you, and the rest of your family in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We will be praying for your Mom and you Deb. Sending healing prayers and big hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I know how you feel. That's what mom had done but I think hers was a triple. Actually I think they were going in just to do the valve and then saw that the arteries were clogged up. 
If you need to ask me anything, feel free on her or a PM. After the surgery mom went into the CCU and then a private room and was there for a few days. I took care of her when she came home, though they did send a home health aide for a few hours a day which helped me out so I could shop and do some work and a Visiting Nurse every couple of days to check in on her and report vitals etc to the doctor. 

You might want to ask them how they do the surgery? Anxious to know if it's less invasive -- with moms they cut down the breast bone but i think they do it other ways now. Is she getting a pig or mechanical valve? And do they get they build the bypasses from your mom's grafts or cadaver grafts? 

Will be praying for her and as I said before have help her have a positive attitude. It will get her through it. And remember my mom had 7 years after that and she had already had a heart attack so had a damaged heart to start with.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They are using g a pig!s and using mom's graft. Yes they will open up her breastbone. My mom and Dad are the ones with the positive attitude. I'm trying!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for your Mom to have a great surgery. I know your nervous. Your SM friends are here for you. 

Hugs!!!


----------

